# Good holster for 5906



## zetor (Apr 8, 2008)

I'm looking for a concealed carry holster for my 5906 and would like recommendations. I'd prefer OWB configurations. I've checked galco and bianchi and know of their selections. I was wondering if anyone who carried a 5906 had a preference. Thank you .


----------



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

*zetor:*

I carried one for about 9 years. ( a4006) I found both galco and the other brand really didn't have anything 
that supported the gun properly and prevented it from jiggleing when you moved. I would suggest
a Krammer outside scabberd possibly in horsehide. It is nice and rigid and thin and doesn't move
a skosh even when you run. I have one for my model 28 4 inch, you will have to look up to see if
they make it for semiautos. I carried my 4006 in an IWB which had twin belt loops. It worked fine.
Galco and bianchi were ALLWAYS too flopy and loose to the body !

Tim


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a Desantis Off Duty that I use when I carry OWB with mine. It is the 3 slot model so you can adjust the cant and rides pretty high. It conceals well and has excellent retention.


----------



## fiasconva (Jun 14, 2009)

Also, a good place to start your search is Cheaperthandirt.com. I know most people are furious with them for the recent price gouging on ammo but they have a holster wizard where you can type in the model of your weapon and they will show you what they have available. You don't have to buy from them but it does give you a pretty large no. of options so you can see what is out there. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I work for Galco. I have carried pretty much every holster we make.
The 5906 is not as popular as it once was (my first auto was a 59 but that was YEARS ago). We do still make a couple of dedicated holster the older smiths. Try the Combat Master if you don't like retention straps or the FLETCH if you do. Both are great holsters. As they have a 1 ¾" belt loop, I recommend a good Gunbelt of at least 1 ½". A gun belt makes a big difference when using a belt holster.

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=175&GunID=118
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterPG3.asp?ProductID=495&GunID=118


----------



## timrosin (Jul 19, 2009)

*owb*

You might look at the hlster called the "carrylock". Looks like it might be pretty OK.
It has the little sringloaded retention device that you operate with your index finger.
The blackhawk serpa works great but it prints really big and probably doesn't come for your gun.
You might try some of the full scabbards (like the fletch) as they tend to be very comfortable
just try to pick one that has kind of rigid leather and not loose on the belt ( as was just said !)
A special reenforced ridigid dress gunbelt will some too to reduce jiggle !


----------

